# Aluminium brake pistons vs OEM?



## RARCGTI (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi i bought some new aluminium brake pistons for some girling 54 calipers for a corrado G60 ,the difference in weight is amazing ,so i dont know if its recommended to change for the aluminium pistons ,these are not oem ,what do you reccomend?

Regards

Here a pic


----------



## diagnosticator (Aug 27, 2005)

The aluminum pistons should be installed into the calipers, using the special brake caliper assembly lubricant specified by Audi. The special caliper lube, does not dissolve in brake fluid, and stays on the parts during use. The main reason for using this special caliper lube, is to prevent the aluminum piston from galling in the caliper and getting sticky in the caliper bore. The special caliper lube prevents this. It also helps keep water out of the piston/cylinder clearance to minimize corrosion. PN G052150A2.


----------



## 16valvulasturbo (Dec 1, 2012)

i never knew there are aftermarket caliper pistons avilable. 
care to post where you got them from? 
i would seriously consider this for my girling 60 dual piston calipers. 
they sure can benefit from an aluminium retorfit.


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

so where did you get the pistons? I'm doing an Audi TT dual piston swap & this would be a good way to save weight.


----------

